# about danabol ds



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

h... i am thinking of start body building. i have got hold of some danabol ds, but the tabets are pink tringles. is this right.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

there are lots of different types mate, what size is the doseage..?

You say your thinking of starting bodybuilding..?

all the bset

Kernal


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

You're thinking of starting to train AND you're thinking of starting gear? Have you done any research at all so far mate?


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

these are 10 mg...


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

have you trained before mate,, ??


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you used steroids before and do you know what they will do.?

not been picky i can tell you if you like, if your a novice you should be careful.. :thumb:


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

i have done traning before, and got in good. i trained for a year, 5 days a week, 3 hours a day. but for some reson i stop. and i have not done any research, justwould a little help in getting back to wear i was?


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

what post cycle therapy will you be doing mate?


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

no i have never used. the last time i was training i just eat well, and used creatine. and it help, but i was going 5 days a week, 3 hour lessons?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

alan.84 said:


> i have done traning before, and got in good. i trained for a year, 5 days a week, 3 hours a day. but for some reson i stop. and i have not done any research, justwould a little help in getting back to wear i was?


Ill give you a few things to look at, these are in bole so you can pop them in the search bar and read away. its importaant that you read and research everything you do and use in Bodybuilding.

*DIANABOL *research your durg. get to know doses and the effects it has including *PROTEINSYNTHESIS (*sp)

*POST CYCLE THERAPY / PCT* this is a must as this steriod will suppress and shut down your *NATURAL TESTOSTERONE PRODUCTION*

*DIET / NUTRITION *again this is key as its not the drugs that will get you bif its a culmination of proper *NUTRITION *and *TRAINING*.

*LIVER SUPPORT* people have varied opinions on how liver toxic dbol is but you need a supplement to help support your liver.

That will give you a basic insight in what you have to do and require to stay healthy and make the most of your cycle.

Oh one last thing.. *DOSAGE..! *look at the lenght of cycle ect.

all the best and stay safe

*KERNAL *


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

sorry, i do not know what you mean.... i am new to this


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

OH, WHEN YOU READ UP ON TRAINING YOU WILL CUT DOWN FROM 3HRS TO 45MINS PROBABLY BRO.>!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

alan.84 said:


> no i have never used. the last time i was training i just eat well, and used creatine. and it help, but i was going 5 days a week, 3 hour lessons?


3hrs is FAR too long to be training mate, particularly 5 days a week.

What were you doing for 3hrs a day?

What was your routine? Or what will your current one be?


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

There is a lot of articles and information on this forum regarding how to safely run a dianabol cycle, and *for your safety and well health*, the 'medication' you need to take aftwards.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

If you are thinking of starting bodybuilding what on earth makes you think you need steroids? how about doing some hard work first and building a good base to work from!!!

It is obvious from you're post that the last thing you need is steroids.

All you need is a good diet and a good training programe, these can both be found in the relevant sections of the forum.


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

i thought that i ge bigger faster. because i am on the thin side. but when i not trai before hand i did have good def, but the size could of been bigger. so do any o you think i would be any good if i took danabol

s then


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you'd be a lot better advised to put your tablets in a drawer for an *absolute minimum* of 6 months and sort out your diet and routine and see how you go from there.

What is your diet/routine like now? Without these things in place you'll go nowhere, you'll make some gaines from the dbol but once it finishes you'll lose everything you gained and be back to square 1, possibly with tiny testicles, no libido and a set of man boobs.


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

i have not thought of a routine, have you got any. which you may help me beef up....


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Mate, firstly, following that post, i can tell you now that you are clearly not ready for gear.

A routine will NOT beef you up, food will beef you up.

Have a look through the getting started section of the forum for food and routine tips.

What is your diet like?

Would you not consider these things vital before you start a cycle? Do you know what PCT is?


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

danabol d.s are blue hearts and not pink ,i dont know what you have but you dont have danabol d.s/


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

3hrs training is far too long,whats the quote... something like you can hit apiece of dynamite all day with a pencil and nothing happens,hit it once with a hammer and bang!!

Same goes for training intensity


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

at the moment i eat any think, i eat a lot of beef, cod, and chicken.ect but i only eat one meal a day


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

how many days and hours a week should i do?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Is it only me that is making a connection between all the media talk about steriods and all of these uneducated questions:whistling:

3 hours of training.............:laugh:

Matey who made the thread do some research on basic training routines and then on a basic bodybuilding diet i promise you if you do that and follow it for 6 months you will make better gains than you would on a year long cycle of dbol with no clue about the other two things.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

alan.84 said:


> at the moment i eat any think, i eat a lot of beef, cod, and chicken.ect but *i only eat one meal a day*


Surely you're taking the **** mate?

I think you should spend a few hours/days reading and then come back with some more serious questions.


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

yer this thread is a pi ss take ,1 meal a day ,fuk me i have had 4 meals by 12pm ...


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

wear should i look to find a good bodybuilding routine and a diet.


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

sorry you fill that way... but i have just started training again. and i will be eating more than one meal a day. i will get up have some think to eat and then eat mid day and then eat at tea time and then eat before i go to bed?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Diet plan

0700 eat

1000 eat

1300 eat

1600 eat

1900 eat

2200 eat

Lots of protein, a solid amount of complex carbs, good healthy fats

http://www.36pounds.com/2009/06/07/foods-for-gaining-muscle/

Training

My simple split

Mon chest/tri

Tue back/bi

Wed rest

Thur shoulders

Fri legs

Sat rest

Sun rest


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

mmm


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

the hunter said:


> yer this thread is a pi ss take ,1 meal a day ,fuk me i have had 4 meals by 12pm ...


HAHA, TROLL. IM P1SSED BECAUSE IT TOOK ME AGES TO SET HIS HOMEWORK..!


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

when a trained before i done

mon arm/tri /shoulders

tue chest/back/legs

wed arm/tri/shoulders

thu rest

fri chest/back/legs

sat arm/tri/shouders

sun chest/back/legs

mon rest

and done my routine like that.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

alan.84 said:


> mmm


kkk?


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

i am very greatful for your time.....but as you all know i am looking for the best way....


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Eat, sleep, train, rest, grow.

Above is the best way.


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

would you say that is ok for a routine or is that to much.... with that routine i spent 3 hrs a day doing these..... but i dont tend to get out of bed till 10am and then go to sleep tll 12-1


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

t.f has given you the best advise you will get so i surgest you take it in and get on with it .


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Last post here mate, you've been told already.

Your previous routine and diet were crap. Starting eating when you get up, stop eating when you're going to sleep, eat well, sleep well, follow a training pattern, grow.

Alternatively, stuff 60-80mg ED dbol down your throat, first thing in the morning with a glass of water a day, drink shedloads of Stella and have a ball. Run this cycle for about 12weeks and you should see drastic changes.

Good luck


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

this chap, i believe, is pulling our plonkers......


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

this chap i belive is a plonker


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

.


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

no need to get funny?


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

......


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

,,,


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

what do you want people to write now man? you been givein all the adive you need in the above posts .....

?????


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

and i am greatful for all the adive...


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Stop posting full stops, commas and such like then. Go get reading!


----------



## alan.84 (Jun 11, 2009)

will do...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha that was fun, nice posts TF as allways.

he offered good advice mate

each training session should be no more then 1 hour more like 45 mins.

each muscle group should be worked more then once per week.

believe it or not doing more then this will slow progress not increase it.

Follow tf's split keeping to just 3 exersises per body part.

most important by far is

chest press (chest day)

dead lift (back day)

squat (leg day)

you need to work legs, you wont grow much if you dont.

You need to work on your diet as well, have lots of small meals. Change from white foods to brown (iw white rice to brown rice, what bread to wholemeal, white pasta to brown pasta), and make sur eyou get a lot of protein.

Master these basics then think about gear for now don't even think of touching it. Its not as magic as people make out and if the rest of your routine is not right you wont get any benefit from the gear and you will just have waisted your money.

look in the training and diet sections.

good luck.


----------

